# Intel NUC - TDP-Benchmark



## Abductee (16. Januar 2015)

Ein kleiner Benchmarkvergleich was passiert wenn man einem Intel NUC mehr TDP zugesteht als das es der Hersteller vorsieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Standardeinstellungen dürfen CPU und GPU eine gemeinsame TDP von 15W nicht überschreiten.
Das bewirkt leider das die CPU und vor allem die GPU im Takt gedrosselt werden.
Die Lösung was zumindest beim i5-Modell der aktuellen Haswell`s funktioniert, ist die TDP im Bios zu erhöhen.

Mit dem Standardkühler werden unter Prime95 bedenkliche 80°C erreicht, mit meinem Alternativkühler kommt der Kleine bei mir aber nie über 62°C.

Testkandidat:
Board/CPU: Intel NUC D54250WYB | i5-4250U, 2x 2.60GHz, 3MB Cache, Intel HD5000
RAM: Kingston HyperX Impact 8GB SO-DIMM Kit, DDR3L-1866, CL10
Gehäuse/Kühlung: Akasa Tesla H
SSD: Samsung 840 Basic 120GB
Software: Win 8.1, Grafiktreiber 10.18.14.4080,  Ausbalanciert/Standard

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*Standardeinstellungen mit 15W TDP (25W Burst)*

Prime95: max. 60°C @  2,1GHz

Während der Benchmarks:
GPU: ~600MHz

Heaven DX11:
1024x768 2xAA, Custom, High
-> 377 

Catzilla: 
Netbook 576p
->2069

3D Mark: 
1024x768
Fire Strike: 694

Cinebench R15
OpenGL: 26,74
CPU: 234

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*Mit 30W TDP (30W Burst)*

Prime95: ~62°C    @ 2,3GHz

Während der Benchmarks:
GPU: 950-1000MHz

Heaven DX11:
1024x768 2xAA, Custom, High
-> 491

Catzilla: 
Netbook 576p
-> 2708

3D Mark: 
1024x768
Firestrike: 890

Cinebench R15:
OpenGL: 33,63
CPU: 235

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Zusammenfassung:
Heaven DX11: +30%
Catzilla: +28%
3D Mark Fire Strike: +31%
Cinebench R15 OpenGL: +26%


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (16. Januar 2015)

Netter Unterschied und wenn die Wärme abzuführen ist, sehe ich da auch kein Problem..
Hab spontan Lust bekommen, mal ne IGP bissel auf die Sprünge zu helfen...


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Januar 2015)

Die CPU ist ja leider immer noch eine Krücke. Kann man da noch irgendwie ein bisschen Leben (2,8-3Ghz) reinbringen oder hat man dafür zu wenig Optionen?


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2015)

Multiplikator und Baseclock sind gelockt.
Zumindest gibts +200MHz mehr als Serie.


----------

